# not sure if broken or dislocated



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

hey guys im in a bit of a panic my frog has either broken or dislocated the left back leg. im not sure what to do. ive contacted a vet and awaiting a reply is there anything else i can do to help. thanks guys


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

One of my azureus was rather rambunctious and kept falling from the top of the viv. I think he was trying to catch escaped flies crawling on top of the lid. He would lunge at them, hit his head and fall.

On more than a few occasions I noticed him limping around. This would last for a few hours or so but eventually he'd be back to normal.

It never looked broken or very severe but always freaked me out.

If it does seem severe you might consider isolating him in a small container lined with moist paper towels.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Pics? I doubt you can do much, they're so tiny, but figuring out if it's broken or dislocated might help.


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

i feel its only dislocated but will try to get pics


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

here are some pictures


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Looks like it might be damaged in at least one place, and I really don't think there's much you can do to help the poor thing. Any attempt to put the joint back would probably just hurt it more. You may want to start considering euthanasia, it may be the most humane option here.


----------



## Mcgilly (Nov 6, 2016)

Same thing happened to my frog when it's leg got crushed in the exoterra door. I amputated it at the joint. Frog has healed and moves fine with the missing part.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks for all the support guys , you guys are the only ones who feel for mine and the wee guys struggles. i still do not like the option of euthanasia, it just feels like to much. if i have no other option in surgery amputation may be the option. if it causes no pain after and he just needs to get used to it it may be okay. i'm just not sure if he would be okay in the main tank. the other frogs have always been double his size as he has a back issue which stunted his growth. but since his metamorphism 5 years ago he has had no problem with it. i like to think he is an underdog and if he can get through this it would be amazing.


----------



## Mcgilly (Nov 6, 2016)

frogboy99 said:


> thanks for all the support guys , you guys are the only ones who feel for mine and the wee guys struggles. i still do not like the option of euthanasia, it just feels like to much. if i have no other option in surgery amputation may be the option. if it causes no pain after and he just needs to get used to it it may be okay. i'm just not sure if he would be okay in the main tank. the other frogs have always been double his size as he has a back issue which stunted his growth. but since his metamorphism 5 years ago he has had no problem with it. i like to think he is an underdog and if he can get through this it would be amazing.


Good luck. I used an exacto knife. Left a little bit of flesh to heal over the joint. Afterwards the frog seemed to move much easier without it.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcgilly (Nov 6, 2016)

Mcgilly said:


> Good luck. I used an exacto knife. Left a little bit of flesh to heal over the joint. Afterwards the frog seemed to move much easier without it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


The broken limb.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

oh you did it yourself. i wouldn't trust myself to do it so would more than likely do it via a vet


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

i return bearing sad news . i took him in for surgery and they got his leg in place but it popped out two more times. having him in a small holding container post surgery stressed him and he dislocated the other. they tried to put them in again and i got a phone call earlier the next morning and they told me he passed during the night. he was on pain meds, so i guess it was his way of making the big choice for me . five years is a long time for a frog raised from a tadpole with kyphrosis and i know he's happier now. thanks to all that helped with their suggestions.


----------

